# GSD coat color/temperament relationship



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Trying to locate an American genetic study of the German Shepherd Dog on the relationship between coat colors and temperament.
Anyone seen this?
Can you send me a copy or link?
Thanks,
GG


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

I wuld realy like to se this to if you find it. I do not beleve in this at al and I wuld like to se how the study was done.

Color and mentalety is not conected at al, but it wuld be fun to read


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Gerald Guay said:


> Trying to locate an American genetic study of the German Shepherd Dog on the relationship between coat colors and temperament.
> Anyone seen this?
> Can you send me a copy or link?
> Thanks,
> GG


Its not out of the question. I asked a genentist friend about it and he said that genes go over in groups, so it could well be possible for some character genes to cross over with a coat colour gene.


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

I have found such genetic relationship studies for Labradors and Spaniels. 
Koos Hassing of Tiekerhook kennels has mentionned the GSD study in one of his written articles.
GG.


----------



## Gerald Guay (Jun 15, 2010)

Someone sent me this link:

http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2006/12/13/dogfur_ani.html?category=animals&guid=20061213093000

The study referred to concerns Lab and Spaniels.
GG


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

In 1998, I corresponded with Malcolm Willis, the author of "The German Shepherd Dog-A Genetic History," and he commented that "colour has little to do with character except by accident."


----------



## lynn oliver (May 30, 2010)

There was a programme on breeding foxes for fur and they chose to only breed from ones which passed a rudimentary 'Temperament test' in a relatively short time, I think it was 10years they became very friendly , to the point of living in houses as pets, but also coat colour started to vary a lot, It was called Dogs that changed the World and I saw it on Eden channel.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes but then they breed for temprament also. If the statment was tru then we culd just breed say black GSDs and get nice good temp


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

I find this subject really interesting. We talked about this on the AWMA forum a while back. My thoughts are on the first page. 

http://www.workingmalinois.org/discuss/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=442&hilit=Finch


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

andreas broqvist said:


> Yes but then they breed for temprament also. If the statment was tru then we culd just breed say black GSDs and get nice good temp


 
Or breed just white GSDs and get a nice nervy temp :smile:.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've heard more then once that the sable is a better worker but I think we've all seen sables that were crap also. 
I think, being the dominant color gene and working folks don't breed for color they are just most often seen in working lines.
Of course we all know the red and black are crap. :-#:-D:wink:


----------



## Lamar Blackmor (Aug 1, 2010)

study originate in guinee pigs acually agouti coloring directly corelaive to presence of tendency to be aggression.


----------



## Nick Jenkins (Oct 4, 2010)

I have heard and read about it with the gene for chocolate "bb" . Although they would not be a linked trait, the genes responsible for aspects of temperament could be closely associated therefor increasing the chance of the genes sticking with the color genes during crossing over. Pretty interesting stuff, there is a guide dog center that refuses to use chocolate labs for this reason, they said they are harder to focus. From personal experience red dogs like vizlas and chocolate labs do seem to be quite high strung.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Red/golden Cockers are more prone to rage syndrome.


----------



## Jenna Lea (Jul 25, 2010)

The GWP folks say the whites are more schitzy and unpredictable. Would be interesting to see some real studies of coat color/pattern and temperament as much of what is bantered about in different breed circles seems to be largely anecdotal.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Nick Jenkins said:


> I have heard and read about it with the gene for chocolate "bb" . Although they would not be a linked trait, the genes responsible for aspects of temperament could be closely associated therefor increasing the chance of the genes sticking with the color genes during crossing over. Pretty interesting stuff, there is a guide dog center that refuses to use chocolate labs for this reason, they said they are harder to focus. From personal experience red dogs like vizlas and chocolate labs do seem to be quite high strung.


 
I used to train OB on shelter dogs (Labs) for a rescue group and I can vouch that the Chocolates and Reds were indeed more temperamental and lacked focus. Give me a nice mellow Yellow anyday! (Oh and I am not a "Lab" person by the way)


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

What we feel/se is not tha same. If in my mind i think black gsds are bettet I Will be more prone to remember the good onec.
If I like chocolat colord labs, and also like crazy ones i Will breed for that color and that tempramen so al labs from me Will be that way, but it dosent make the color conected to temprament by geens.

I wuld like to se anyone conect color to temp, in à real way.

Its even more likely to look like they are conected if ther is à smal part if the breed that has that special color.

It wuld be interesting if somone that breed Mali/Ds wuld do temp test om ther mixt breedings. Real test! If the brindel ones had difrent traits than the red ones I wuld be suprised, but fun to se.
They wuld nead to do like 10 first gen mal * ds croses and test al the pups in à identical way, like the temprament test we do her with 12-18 month olds, but wery wery interesting!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

there's a PhD in here for someone, lol.


----------

